# xvfb und Font Server Probleme



## evoleena (1. Juli 2009)

*xvfb, Font Server und Wine Probleme*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Linux aber zumindest das ich etwas zurecht komme.
Und zwar muss ich folgendens testen ob es geht.
Ich möchte ein Windows Programm unter Linux zum Laufen bekommen. Sollte ja mit Wine nicht das Problem sein.
Aber auf dem Server gibt es keine Grafik. Das heißt ich muss die Grafik simulieren. Dies geht ja wohl mit xvfb. So das habe ich eingerichtet und habe versucht einen Screen aufzumachen. Da bekomme ich aber die Fehlermeldung

```
Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
```

Darüber habe ich gefunden das man die Fonts installieren muss. Die sind aber da.
Mit xfsinfo habe ich erfahren, 
	
	
	



```
no font server is defined
```
So und ab da weiß ich nicht was ich noch anstellen soll.
Muss ich noch bestimmt einstellungen machen, um dem xvfb zu sagen, das er R11... als Fontserver nehmen soll?

Prinzipielle Frage ist meine Idee überhaupt umsetzbar? Windows Programm ohne Grafik auf Linux?

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (1. Juli 2009)

Hi.





evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Da bekomme ich aber die Fehlermeldung
> 
> ```
> Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
> ```


Das bedeutet lediglich, dass du dort einen Font-Path eingetragen hast, der nicht existiert, da du keinen Font-Server auf dem entsprechenden Port gestartet hast.

Den Font-Server brauchst du aber auch nur falls du Fonts die auf einem anderen System liegen über das Netzwerk verfügbar haben willst. Ansonsten kannst du diese Nachricht einfach ignorieren.

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (2. Juli 2009)

Mhh okay.
Ich habe ja auch schon versucht den Font Server mit dem Befehl zu starten

```
xfsinfo -server localhost:7000
```
Aber da bekomme ich auch nur eine Fehlermeldung

```
Fehlermeldung unable to open server "localhost:7000"
```

Aber wenn du sagst das ich das nicht brauch, dann müsste es ja gehen einfach nur x und xvfb zu starten und einen Screen aufzumachen
Wenn ich aber startx machen,
dann steht in den letzten Zeilen

```
(WW) VESA(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0800000,0x400000
(WW) VESA(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0000000,0xc00000

waiting for X server to shut down
```

das ist für mich ein Zeichen das der nicht läuft

und wenn ich einen Screen mit xvfb öffne, dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung und dann scheint er noch was zu machen, weil ich vorne die Eingabezeile nicht mehr bekomme, das muss ich dann immer mit Strg+c abbrechen, damit ich wieder einen Befehl eingeben kann.


----------



## deepthroat (2. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Mhh okay.
> Ich habe ja auch schon versucht den Font Server mit dem Befehl zu starten
> 
> ```
> ...


xfsinfo ist kein Fontserver. Das Programm liefert nur Informationen über einen Fontserver. xfs wäre ein Fontserver.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn du sagst das ich das nicht brauch, dann müsste es ja gehen einfach nur x und xvfb zu starten und einen Screen aufzumachen
> Wenn ich aber startx machen,
> dann steht in den letzten Zeilen
> 
> ...


Was genau hast du gemacht? Wozu rufst du startx auf? Willst du da eine komplette Desktopumgebung starten (die du nicht sehen / benutzen kannst)?


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> und wenn ich einen Screen mit xvfb öffne, dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung


Es ist nur eine Warnung.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> und dann scheint er noch was zu machen, weil ich vorne die Eingabezeile nicht mehr bekomme, das muss ich dann immer mit Strg+c abbrechen, damit ich wieder einen Befehl eingeben kann.


Dann funktioniert doch alles. Was hast du denn erwartet?

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (2. Juli 2009)

Aber wenn du sagst, das alles funktioniert.
Wie muss ich dann weiter fortfahren?
habe dann

```
Xvfb :0 screen 0 800x600x16
```
eingegeben
und dann das display exportiert

```
export DISPLAY=localhost:1.0
```
und dann müsste man als nächste die Anwendung starten, aber das geht ja noch nicht weil ich die Anwendung erst in wine einbauen müsste.
und da hänge ich auch. Da es da auch ein paar Probs gab.
Kannst du mir da noch weiter helfen?

gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (2. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Aber wenn du sagst, das alles funktioniert.
> Wie muss ich dann weiter fortfahren?
> habe dann
> 
> ...


Wenn du xvfb auf Display :0 gestartet hast, kannst du nicht einfach plötzlich Display :1 nehmen.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> und dann müsste man als nächste die Anwendung starten, aber das geht ja noch nicht weil ich die Anwendung erst in wine einbauen müsste.
> und da hänge ich auch. Da es da auch ein paar Probs gab.
> Kannst du mir da noch weiter helfen?


Was heißt denn für dich "einbauen"? Was bedeutet "ein paar Probs"?


```
DISPLAY=:0 wine programm.exe &
```
Gruß


----------



## evoleena (2. Juli 2009)

Eine Frage, wie binde ich das Windows Programm ein, kopiere ich da die Setup Dateien die ich von dem Windows Programm habe oder kann ich die Installierten Dateien nehmen?

Habe jetzt das installierte genommen und versucht mit Wine zu starten.
Er kann aber eine Datei nicht finden

```
ALSA lib seq_hw.c:446:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
und dann steht noch da

```
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
Make sure that you X Server is running and $DISPLAY is set correctly
err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreatWindow failed with error 0
```

Irgend welche Ideen?

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (2. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Eine Frage, wie binde ich das Windows Programm ein, kopiere ich da die Setup Dateien die ich von dem Windows Programm habe oder kann ich die Installierten Dateien nehmen?


Das kommt auf das Programm an. Wenn notwendige Einträge nicht in der Registrierungsdatenbank vorhanden sind, dann wird es vermutlich nicht korrekt funktionieren...


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Habe jetzt das installierte genommen und versucht mit Wine zu starten.
> Er kann aber eine Datei nicht finden
> 
> ```
> ...


Offenbar wurde versucht ALSA zu initialisieren (für Sound), was nicht geklappt hat. Mußt du halt ohne Sound leben.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> und dann steht noch da
> 
> ```
> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
> ...


Ist DISPLAY korrekt gesetzt? Läuft der Xvfb Server? Kannst du andere Programme auf diesem Server starten? Was genau hast du für Befehle ausgeführt?

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (3. Juli 2009)

Ausgeführt habe ich nur das

```
Xvfb :0 screen 0 800x600x16
export DISPLAY=localhost:0
DISPLAY=:0 wine meinprogramm.exe
```

Habs grad nochmal gemacht um die Schritte zu wissen, da kommt diesmal noch eine Fehlermeldung

```
fixme:winsock:convert_socktype_w2u unhandled Windows socket type 5
```


```
err:int:DOSVM_Int2fHandler int2f: unknown/not implemented parameters:
intf2: AX 7ade, BX 0000, CX 120f, DX 0000, SI 0000, DI 1257, DS 1257, ES 120f
```


Ich hab jetzt schon wegen dem Sound geschaut, aber so richtig bringt mich nix weiter. Die Suche in dem Repositories wegen snd_sequencer und nach alsa-driver bleibt erfolglos.
Gruß
evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (3. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Habs grad nochmal gemacht um die Schritte zu wissen, da kommt diesmal noch eine Fehlermeldung
> 
> ```
> fixme:winsock:convert_socktype_w2u unhandled Windows socket type 5
> ...


Das sind Meldungen von wine. Läuft dein Programm denn überhaupt unter wine? Hast du da mal in der WineHQ Datenbank nachgeschaut?


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab jetzt schon wegen dem Sound geschaut, aber so richtig bringt mich nix weiter. Die Suche in dem Repositories wegen snd_sequencer und nach alsa-driver bleibt erfolglos.


Benötigst du denn Sound?

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (3. Juli 2009)

Nein Sound brauch ich eigentlich nicht!

Ich dachte unter Wine laufen sehr viele Programme und nicht nur ausgewählte.

Welche Möglichkeit habe ich noch mein Programm unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen.

Wo liegt das Problem wegen den Window welches nicht created werden kann?

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (3. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte unter Wine laufen sehr viele Programme und nicht nur ausgewählte.


Ja, es laufen sehr viele Programme. Manche aber eben nicht.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Welche Möglichkeit habe ich noch mein Programm unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen.


Es gibt auch kommerzielle Programme dafür.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Wo liegt das Problem wegen den Window welches nicht created werden kann?


Du beziehst dich auf diese Nachricht?
	
	
	



```
fixme:winsock:convert_socktype_w2u unhandled Windows socket type 5
```
Da ist von einem "Windows socket type" die Rede, also von *Windows* dem Betriebssystem, nicht von irgendeinem Fenster.

Es wurde anscheinend versucht einen bestimmte Art von Socket (SOCK_SEQPACKET) zu kreieren, was von wine nicht unterstützt wird.

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (3. Juli 2009)

Ne ich meine auch den Fehler mit dem Fenster

```
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
Make sure that you X Server is running and $DISPLAY is set correctly
err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreatWindow failed with error 0
```

Was ist mit dem wodurch kommt der zustande?

Wenn ich den Befehl screen wineconsole setup.exe
dann bekomm ich die Meldung

```
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
Make sure that you X Server is running and $DISPLAY is set correctly
err:ole:apartment_createwindowifneeded CreatWindow failed with error 0
```


----------



## deepthroat (3. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Ne ich meine auch den Fehler mit dem Fenster
> 
> ```
> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded
> ...


Du hast keinen X Server konfiguriert, d.h. die DISPLAY Variable ist nicht gesetzt oder falsch. Dazu ist die wineconsole ja auch nicht da.

Bevor du da mit xvfb rumhantierst solltest du evlt. erstmal sicherstellen, das das Programm überhaupt unter wine läuft.

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (3. Juli 2009)

Was muss ich denn bei dem XServer einstellen, das der dann aber über Xvfb läuft.

Das werde ich so nicht rausbekommen. Das muss ich testen. Aber zuvor muss ich doch erstmal überhaupt hinbekommen einen screen zu öffnen/erstellen oder nicht.

Es handelt sich bei dem Programm um SmartDeviceMonitor for Admin von Ricoh, mit dem man die Druck und Kopiergeräte verwalten kann.

Muss man noch irgendwelche Script configurieren, dass das läuft?


----------



## deepthroat (5. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Was muss ich denn bei dem XServer einstellen, das der dann aber über Xvfb läuft.


Xvfb ist ein Xserver.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Das werde ich so nicht rausbekommen. Das muss ich testen.


Dann teste es.


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Aber zuvor muss ich doch erstmal überhaupt hinbekommen einen screen zu öffnen/erstellen oder nicht.


Xvfb funktioniert doch wie es soll. Der Punkt ist doch jetzt nur ob das Programm überhaupt funktioniert.

Warum verwendest du nicht erstmal Xvnc damit du auch siehst was dort vor sich geht bevor du Xvfb einsetzt?

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (9. Juli 2009)

So neuer Stand der Dinge. Habe jetzt ein grafisches Linux aufgesetzt und wine installiert und wieder mein Programm gestartet. Diesmal wird es ausgeführt.
Wobei dir Fehlermeldung genauso los geht. Nur das das mit dem Time out nicht kommt.
Kann es sein das da noch irgendwas fehlt?

```
#mit Gnomeoberfläche
err:int:DOSVM_Int2fHandler int2f: unknown/not implemented parameters:
int2f: AX 7ade, BX 0000, CX 120f, DX 0000, SI 0000, DI 1257, DS 1257, ES 120f
Mircosoft Windows XP fixme:commdlg:GetFileName95 Flags 0x00800000 not yet 
implemented

#mit Xvfb
err:int:DOSVM_Int2fHandler int2f: unknown/not implemented parameters:
int2f: AX 7ade, BX 0000, CX 120f, DX 0000, SI 0000, DI 1257, DS 1257, ES 120f
Mircosoft Windows 2000 fixme:event:wait_for_withdrawn_state window 
0x10050/900005 wait timed out
```

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> ```
> Mircosoft Windows 2000 fixme:event:wait_for_withdrawn_state window
> 0x10050/900005 wait timed out
> ```


Welche wine Versionen benutzt du? Wie sind diese konfiguiert (welches Windows Betriebssystem wird emuliert)?

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (9. Juli 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Welche wine Versionen benutzt du? Wie sind diese konfiguiert (welches Windows Betriebssystem wird emuliert)?
> 
> Gruß



Kann man das angeben welches Windows BS man verwendet? Wie? Weil bei Xvfb steht Windows 2000 da, aber mein Programm habe ich unter XP installiert.

Ich habe bei beiden Installationen Wine 1.0.1 genommen. Und konfiguriert habe ich nix extra. nur installiert und gestartet.

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Kann man das angeben welches Windows BS man verwendet? Wie? Weil bei Xvfb steht Windows 2000 da, aber mein Programm habe ich unter XP installiert.


Das kann man normalerweise mit dem (graf.) Programm winecfg einstellen.

Manuell müssen die Schlüssel in der ~/.wine/system.reg geändert werden:

```
[Software\\Microsoft\\Windows NT\\CurrentVersion] 1247174325
"CSDVersion"="Service Pack 2"

[System\\CurrentControlSet\\Control\\Windows] 1247174325
"CSDVersion"=dword:00000200
```
Gruß


----------



## evoleena (10. Juli 2009)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Das kann man normalerweise mit dem (graf.) Programm winecfg einstellen.
> 
> Manuell müssen die Schlüssel in der ~/.wine/system.reg geändert werden:
> 
> ...



aber winecfg kann ich dich nicht mit xvfb benutzen oder?

Ist das jetzt der Eintrag für Windows XP?

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (10. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> aber winecfg kann ich dich nicht mit xvfb benutzen oder?


Nein, aber mit Xvnc. (oder natürlich auch mit einem Remote-X11 Server)


evoleena hat gesagt.:


> Ist das jetzt der Eintrag für Windows XP?


Ja.

Gruß


----------



## evoleena (10. Juli 2009)

Habe es in die Datei reingeschrieben nochmal neugestartet, aber es steht immer noch Windows 2000 da.
Ist das auch richtig, das dieser Eintrag noch in keiner Weise da war?

Auf dem grafischen System kann ich den wine Ordner gar nicht finden und die system.reg erst recht nicht, wo liegen die da?
Wollte die beiden Dateien miteinander abgleichen.

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## evoleena (11. Juli 2009)

Okay jetzt steht Windows XP da, hab noch ein wenig mit dem Current dazugeschrieben.
Aber die Fehlermeldung bleibt die Gleicht


```
fixme:event:wait_for_withdrawn_state window 
0x10050/900005 wait timed out
```

Was besagt die Meldung genau?

Gruß
Evoleena


----------



## deepthroat (12. Juli 2009)

evoleena hat gesagt.:


> ```
> fixme:event:wait_for_withdrawn_state window
> 0x10050/900005 wait timed out
> ```
> ...


Weiß ich nicht genau. Aber versuch mal einen Window Manager (z.B. fvwm2, icewm, openbox, ratpoison etc.) für den Xvfb Server zu starten bevor du dann wine startest.

Gruß


----------

